# Product Catalog Software...



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been scouring the web for a product catalog software, I don't mind paying for it, looking for something similar to MyBusinessCatalog (https://www.mybusinesscatalog.com/) reason I chose this software to set example is that I need the ability to allow customers to order from the catalog. 

I prefer two methods for ordering through the catalog:

1. Paypal and 
2. Offline payments like cash or money order. 

The way the offline payments would work is similar to how the mybusinesscatalog works where you can add a button to the product page in the catalog, and when pressed, it will add to the order page, and they can print it out when the order is complete to either send as mail, fax or pdf through email. 

The paypal feature is self-explanatory, I hope...Ex: It will allow to leave the catalog and go to my paypal account to purchase and item that was selected from the catalog.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what software I can use for this purpose? 

One other note on this catalog/flipbook, I DO NOT want to pay monthly fees for online catalogs, as I have never used them and don't feel comfortable putting my business ideas in the hands of others during the starting stages, well, at least not until I have proven to do well.

Thank you guys!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw an amazing video using Google Forms and Sheets to create an order catalog and make a payment through Paypal while automatically generating the invoice as well.

If you're a little adventurous, you could explore this option, I missed saving the link, it was a brilliant tutorial of a cake order catalog.


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

tristar said:


> I saw an amazing video using Google Forms and Sheets to create an order catalog and make a payment through Paypal while automatically generating the invoice as well.
> 
> If you're a little adventurous, you could explore this option, I missed saving the link, it was a brilliant tutorial of a cake order catalog.


Just did a search for the catalog, and maybe you mean something like this one?

https://www.typeform.com/templates/t/cake-order/

If that is something like what you mean, I was actually looking for an app of sorts simply because I am not familiar with the google forms. And besides, I want to distribute the catalog on a cd/dvd (or some type of removable media) so I can offer that as an option to having a paper catalog as well. If you know of something like that, that would be awesome, and if I am not mistaking, I already mentioned in my original message that I am not looking for a catalog that you need to pay online per month like that flip book type catalogs. I would even go as far as putting a server on a cd so I could put wordpress and a catalog type plugin, but again, my original choice is something that is not over-kill for a small 'digital' catalog, but may have lots of products, and have two really important pay features, one would be check/money order and two would be paypal.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Creating the catalog from .pdf for both conversion to on line and a printed version (and DVD) is the easy part. The next step is hooking to your website which would feature methods of payment. Finally, *SECURITY*.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not able to locate the exact one I was talking about, this feels a little close to what it was, copy and paste into a browser tab..


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBN9SaG-MJQ
```


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

tristar said:


> I'm not able to locate the exact one I was talking about, this feels a little close to what it was, copy and paste into a browser tab..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's quite amazing how much can be accomplished with Google Sheets & Forms! Unfortunately, that is not what my marketing requires at this time. I will keep this link handy though.

For a recap as to why this will not work for me, at least from my knowledge is because I want to make a cd/dvd version of paper catalogs that I will send out by regular postal mail.

Thanks for it tristar!


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

Let me ask this: If I decide to use a shopping cart and a portable webserver on cd/dvd and run a 'shopping cart' catalog in that way, do you think that way would be better than something like a software program like mybusinesscatalog (https://www.mybusinesscatalog.com/) ? 

I was thinking along those lines simply because after spending a lot of time trying to find a product catalog software mybusinesscatalog was the only such software I was able to find (https://www.mybusinesscatalog.com/ )...Not sure if that's just my luck, or there are other software tools similar to mybusinesscatalog that can do what I want.

I know how to create the server catalog, but I will need to make two different versions, a windows/linux (possibly even a mac) version. I prefer to stick with something simpler, and use just one catalog software with it's own forms, not a web browser or other requirement that the client may not have access to.

Your help is greatly appreciated!
Brian


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to keep it simple, it has to be through a Web Browser Brian, because everyone has access to it, on their phones, PCs, tablets etc..

And even if you have a portable webserver, the app would still have to be accessed through a browser..

So let me see if I can understand your requirement clearly, you'd like a software that can generate a catalog with pricing info and details of all the products as a flyer/pamphlet (?) and there should be a paypal payment option.


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

tristar said:


> If you want to keep it simple, it has to be through a Web Browser Brian, because everyone has access to it, on their phones, PCs, tablets etc..
> 
> And even if you have a portable webserver, the app would still have to be accessed through a browser..
> 
> So let me see if I can understand your requirement clearly, you'd like a software that can generate a catalog with pricing info and details of all the products as a flyer/pamphlet (?) and there should be a paypal payment option.


Yes, that is correct! It will need Paypal AND offline payment such as inquiry form where they can print out the order, email it or fax it (fax only after it is printed), or make a pdf of the order. Just some simple ways for the client/customer to send their order if it's not paypal. I already know how Paypal works, so I don't have any problems there.

Thanks again!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't find some good ones, most of them are SaaS or cloud based apps.

Here's what a Google search led me to, I don't recommend any specific one neither am I sure about the veracity of the apps, use this link and do your due diligence on the apps.


```
https://fliphtml5.com/learning-center/top-8-free-catalogue-maker-software-free-download/
```
If any other forum members have some knowledge on this they'll chime in too..


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have found an alternative idea, that I seem to be happy with, but I will need some customization for...I found a jQuery/Bootstrap gallery script (on codecanyon.net). Although it does not have all the features I need, (it's only a gallery) it has a template only a template not actual code though (which I why I would need customization) that looks like it would do well for my purpose. 

I would like your opinion on whether this would be good to put on a cdrom/removable media for marketing my product line.

https://previews.customer.envatousercontent.com/files/259156777/sz_shop_003_col_6.html

Click the eyeball icon to preview the 'shopping cart' in the lightbox.


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

Let me ask this question:

Would it be better to use Javascript or a server side scripting language? Remember, this is for a removable media catalog (cdrom/flash drive etc..) not for the web, but it will interact with Paypal just to checkout. I will also have an offline payment option and a shipping calculator for dhl, fedex, ups & usps.

Reason for asking this is that I would have to put a web server on the media for php and what about if I were to put a wamp server on the cdrom, now how would that disk load for linux and/or mac users? Wouldn't they need their own version of the catalog with a specific server linux or mac on the cdrom / flash drive media? I only have a PC (so linux/windows is possible) but what about mac?

I am not an expert in this area, but I think my best bet would be to stick with a javascript style catalog or are there any caveats I missed in thinking about javascript?

Which method would you do for a cdrom catalog and why?

Your thoughts greatly appreciated!

Brian


----------



## Brian07002 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Update:* 

I have done some more research on the web server method, and yes, I could theoretically use a server, but my limited knowledge with this method of serving php on a cdrom is holding me back for the following reason. I have found that I could use either python or php to run a simple web server, but I would need to find a way to run php in a live (vs. test environment) on one of the servers. Both of which do not recommend to do 'live' instead only in a testing environment. I don't know if running a php catalog would be too much for those kind of servers that would be put onto a cdrom catalog, then again, it's not the cd catalog, it's the php script. 

What are your thought?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Brian, you cannot put a Web Server on a flash drive since the configuration and the service needs to run from the OS.

Which means you need to have a setup/installer package with the services, installation of either httpd/nginx/iis within the script to invoke the install and then point the web root directory. This has to be done on every computer on which you'd like it to run.

I'd recommend you to talk to either a Python or Java developer to customize and develop the app for you.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If protecting your business ideas is the reason you're trying to make a portable ecommerce platform, then I'm sorry to say that it's a failed plan already! If you somehow pull it off, your business ideas (the products) are out in the public domain as soon as you mail the first copy, for everyone to see and copy if they so wish! You have no control over how the recipient of the mailed copy will handle their copy. What stops them from sharing their copy with others? It seems like your desire is to limit the viewers and potential buyers of your products to those who you've mailed a copy of the catalogue. This just seems self-defeating. I fully understand your wish to keep your business ideas unique, but I think you're being unrealistic here. You also expect your startup business to grow while limiting who has access to the catalogue!? Define growth here, because my understanding is that the more products you sell, the more the business grows. If your business plan doesn't operate on that rationale, I'm curios to know what exactly you're selling. You should be able to briefly describe what you're selling without revealing your business secret, for example, "hand-crafted decor".


----------

